# MB Sprinter et al.



## RycckG (Jul 5, 2012)

A surprising little known fact, at least in the North East.... We were 1 day away from picking up our new Leisure Travel Van Mercedes Sprinter, when we found out that we could not take it into Mexico. Reason is that since 2007, all diesel vehicles sold in the USA have required Ultra Low Sulfur Diesel, which is not a problem if you live in the US or Canada... ULSD is not available in Mexico beyond the Baja and a few border towns... Beware anyone who plans on driving extensively in any post 2007 diesel. You might get away with 1 tank full or even 2, but the third is very likely to leave you completely stranded and without warranty... FYI

Rick


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That makes me wonder what is different about the Sprinter that is sold in Mexico, with the same engine. They are very popular in Mexico as delivery and airport vans, etc.


----------



## RycckG (Jul 5, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> That makes me wonder what is different about the Sprinter that is sold in Mexico, with the same engine. They are very popular in Mexico as delivery and airport vans, etc.


This is a guess at the answer, but, most of the issues revolve around pollution controls that are added to ULSD models in the US and Europe. I believe they can be left off as they were in the US prior to 2007. I would love to know the answer myself. We had to cancel our LTV and are now picking up our new gasoline Pleasureway Excel tomorrow... Yea!


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

I am traveling with someone with a post 2007 sprinter. They are aware of the issue and have decided to come anyway. They have taken it all the way to Manzanillo then to San Miguel so far with no issues. Many people I have encountered many people with +2007 diesels who say they have no issues. *You won't hurt the engine*, the particle filter will clog faster and go through a regen cycle or 2. Particle filters are expensive to replace. You can find places that will remove them, and reprogram the computer to compensate. Not very Greenie to do that, but its up to you. I would not do it if it is still under warranty.

BTW, Baja is now all ULSD, so no issues there. From th eresearch i have done the rst of mexico is supposed to be by 2015, but it is Mexico, so don't count on it.


----------

